# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme per kanale TV/Sat,pajisje satelitore.

## Prison_Break

Pershendetje

Dje dhe sot ka filluar kampionati Anglez dhe digitalb nuk ka transmetuar asnje ndeshje a eshte informuar kush ne do e japi kampionatin anglez?
 Sepse para 2 muajsh kam pa nje reklam ku thonte kampionati anglez edhe 2 vite ne digitalb?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Pershendetje
> 
> Dje dhe sot ka filluar kampionati Anglez dhe digitalb nuk ka transmetuar asnje ndeshje a eshte informuar kush ne do e japi kampionatin anglez?
>  Sepse para 2 muajsh kam pa nje reklam ku thonte kampionati anglez edhe 2 vite ne digitalb?


Shqipëria i ka dhënë fund Komplet Sportit me Trrrrrrrrrrrrrrring trrrrrrrrrrrring dhe me Digileshin .

----------


## leci

Une per vete e kam hequr paketen e sportit ne digitalb,sepse nuk kane fare vemendje ndaj klienteve.
I heqin dhe i vendosin si te duan paketat,Champions League e hoqen,ja dhane tring leshit,pastaj e moren prape.
Nuk besoj se ja vlen te humbasesh kliente me keto veprime qe bejne.

----------


## Prison_Break

E drejte shum ajo qe thua leci.

un para 2 muajsh isha ne shqiperi dhe e mbusha karten premium me gjithe sporte dhe para ca ditsh i mora ne tel digitalb i pyeta ne do e japin kampionatin anglez dhe pergjigja qe NUK E TRANSMETOJME NE KETE VIT. po kush i thashe TRING tha po mire i thashe une para 2 muajsh e rimbusha karten ne dyqanin digitalb dhe personi qe shiste aty tha qe e jep dhe ky tha ne ate kohe e kemi dhene kampionatin ku kishte mbaruar cdo kampionat.

Nejse se tring dhe digital i njejte eshte thjeshte per te fituar lek e bejne qe te detyrojne me ble 2 kartat.

----------


## OPARI

une e kame pasur per 2 vjet paketen e plot te digitalit por me genjeshtren qe na ben me ligen e kampioneve e hoqa sportin dhe tani paguaj mujore pjesen tjeter derisa te merzitem me kanalin T dhe X (pasi te tjerat kane  vetem berisha -edi ,ps-pd gjithe diten e gjate)

kur isha ne shqiperi dhe i bera ankesen se perse ma shkepusnin TVSH kur kishte sport (pasi TVSH eshte ne pakete nuk ta nenvizon qe sportin do e shkepusi)punonjesi me tha jemi ne shqiperi o cun apo do te jape numurin e telefonit te ankesave

----------


## AnaH_M

kush deshiron recever full hd me te gjitha kanalet te hapura le te lajmrohet

digialbin dhe sky te gjitha programet te hapura (te dekoduara) me filma me futboll me cdo lloj sporti,jo vetem keto por edhe kanale te tjera pa numer qe skam kohe ti shiqoj gjitha

tek sky e ke premier league dhe bundes ligen cdo loj ne program ne vete dhe champions 

league poashtu cdo loj drejtpersedrejti e ke

dream box-i kushton 450 euro,pas nje viti don te vazhdosh paguan vetem 150 euro dhe i ke te gjitha programet hapur

p.s patjeter duhet te keni satelit dhe lidhje te internetit te mire. 

un paguaja sky per cdo muaj 32 euro dhe nuk kisha as seria A as primera division dmth ligen spanjolle,por kisha vetem champions league dhe premier league dhe bundes ligen 

ndersa tash paguaj 150 euro per ne vit dmth kursej 200 euro dhe i kam te gjitha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

> Pershendetje
> 
> Dje dhe sot ka filluar kampionati Anglez dhe digitalb nuk ka transmetuar asnje ndeshje a eshte informuar kush ne do e japi kampionatin anglez?
>  Sepse para 2 muajsh kam pa nje reklam ku thonte kampionati anglez edhe 2 vite ne digitalb?


Ai që bëri Topin dhe DigitAlb të ishin numri një vdiq. :shkelje syri: 
Këta që janë tani janë njërëz të rëndomtë, nuk kanë ambicje, duan vetëm të fitojnë pa shpenzuar fare, nuk mbajnë përgjegjësi kundrejt klientit, shkurt muhabeti me keqardhje po të them që je vetëm i mashtruari i radhës. :shkelje syri:

----------


## prenceedi

Si digitalb si tring njesoj jane mashtruese qe te dy.
Nuk ja vlen te shpenzosh ato para per ate program qe te ofrojne.
Me mire ne internet me cilesi pak me dobet se te shpenzosh 1800 leke te reja per digileshin.
Tani jam duke pare Marseielle-Lorient ketu:
http://atdhe.net/index.html
per 45 min fillon* inter-roma*
Filmat tani i shikon me shpejt ne net se te digitalb apo tring

----------


## dorela meta

Mund te me ndimoni sepse dua te shikoj kanale turke ne tv. a ka ndonje marres satelitore qe mund te ma mundsoj kete .jetoj ne tirane   pervec digitalbit a ka ndonje satelit i vjeter. nqs. po ku mund ti gjej

----------


## beni33

un e  kam  nje  satelit    ne   shtepi    mi  kap  te  gjita  stacionet  turke    esht    satelit   i thjesht

----------


## dorela meta

ca modeli eshte dhe ku mund ta gjej.sa kushton

----------


## _MALSORI_

te gjithe marresit satelitore te thjeshte i kapin stacionet turke..por duhet te pozicionosh antenen satelitore ne pozicionin 42 grade ne lindje ne menyre qe te marresh sinjalin e ketyre kanaleve..aty transmeton turksati..besoj se pasi ti ke digitalbin e ke te pozicionuar ne pozicionin 16 grade aty ku transmetojne kanalet shqiptare..edhe me aparatin e digitalbit mund ti kapesh keto kanale por duhet qe ky aparat  te jete tip qe pranon frekuenca te reja..per ta gjete pozicionin te duhet instalues profesionist pasi eshte pak veshtire ta besh vete..po keshtu nese don te shohesh edhe ne pozicionin 16 grade te duhet te kesh motor per levizjen e antenes sa ne nje pozicion ne tjetrin...

----------


## EuroStar1

> Mund te me ndimoni sepse dua te shikoj kanale turke ne tv. a ka ndonje marres satelitore qe mund te ma mundsoj kete .jetoj ne tirane   pervec digitalbit a ka ndonje satelit i vjeter. nqs. po ku mund ti gjej


Nuk je ngop 500 vjet me turkun

----------


## kthetrat

Ne Stammboll

----------


## Gordon Freeman

dorela meta une kam plot kanale turke qe du ti bej delete kurse ti i kerkon ,sbesoj qe mund ti gjesh sepse une i kam ilegal  :ngerdheshje:  perfshire ktu edhe kanale te tring ...e shum te tjera kshtu qe nqoftse ki kanale te tjera te Evropes apo te U.S me i shkemby me mujt ti kisha dhon n'vend!

Gjith te mirat

----------


## fegi

[QUOTE=dorela meta;2841684]Mund te me ndimoni sepse dua te shikoj kanale turke ne tv. a ka ndonje marres satelitore qe mund te ma mundsoj kete .jetoj ne tirane   pervec digitalbit a ka ndonje satelit i vjeter. nqs. po ku mund ti gjej[/QU
'
Ku jan kanalete te gjermanise shko te kanali ARD 1 dhe aty e ule ma poshte pake antenen parabolen aty jon kanalete e turqise satelitore.
sjom i sigurte a jane ende aty,ma heret ashtu kan qene.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ej forumista,

ka pas qene nji serial komik qe ka pas dhon sllavi veres tek program plus,

me Renene, qe ishte nji fshatar francez qe kishte nji bujtine dhe aty mblidheshin, parashutiste anglez, francezae te reja te rezistences, oficere gjermane, ofeceri i gestapos flick, gjyshja e grus se Renes.

a ma gjeni dot titullin e serialit?

flm

----------


## PINK

oh, e kam parasysh se per ke po thua. Do mendohemi, lol

----------


## mia@

> ej forumista,
> 
> ka pas qene nji serial komik qe ka pas dhon sllavi veres tek program plus,
> 
> me Renene, qe ishte nji fshatar francez qe kishte nji bujtine dhe aty mblidheshin, parashutiste anglez, francezae te reja te rezistences, oficere gjermane, ofeceri i gestapos flick, gjyshja e grus se Renes.
> 
> a ma gjeni dot titullin e serialit?
> 
> flm


Ka qene i bukur. ''Allo Allo'' me duket titullohej.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ka qene i bukur. ''Allo Allo'' me duket titullohej.


rrofsh mia,

ke nji dhurate nga forumi, per krishtlindje


lol

flm shume.

----------

